# Liveries near Northwich, Cheshire



## Kitei (5 November 2013)

Looking for livery suggestions close to Northwich, in Cheshire. Preferably full or assisted. Close as possible and hopefully with bridle paths close by.
Horse in consideration apparently can be kept out so will consider that. 
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Cheshireway11 (5 November 2013)

There is limes lane livery that's on a bridle way but it's full livery. Run by Fiona Hulme. Arley moss equestrian too


----------



## Kitei (6 November 2013)

Unfortunately Limes Lane is a bit far from home for me. Arley Moss is a possibility, (and actually, I did work experience with Jane Beswick there and I did like the place). 

Are there any in Winsford, Whitegate or...Middlewich, Lostock, etc? I've found some names but no clue if they're still active, and several don't have sites anymore.


----------



## Cheshireway11 (6 November 2013)

Arley Moss is still going and doews, DIY, Part and Full i think.
Winsford way there is Court House stables and TC equestrian both do different liveries types i think.


----------



## Kitei (6 November 2013)

Shall shoot Arley Moss and email and look at those two. Thanks.


----------



## MileAMinute (6 November 2013)

Don't know if you've tried www.cheshirehorse.co.uk - might be worth a shot?


----------



## Kitei (6 November 2013)

I've looked through the site, but it's lead me to a lot of dead ends and deactivated sites. I wasn't sure how often is was updated, so thought I'd check on here, too.  But thanks for the suggestion; they're all welcome!


----------



## Cheshireway11 (7 November 2013)

I know what you mean not all have websites.  Its best to try and go for a drive and have a look around.  Pop in, sometimes you find little gems!  
I dont know but i bought a horse a few years ago from a yard just passed Winsford going towards Wettenhall way. Its on Paradise Lane, it was a livery yard and i think it still is?!


----------



## Kitei (18 November 2013)

I've now found my perfect yard, DIY but much closer than any others. 

Thanks to all the suggestions!


----------



## cobmum (22 February 2016)

Hi Can I ask where you found as I am relocating to Winsford and struggling!


----------



## Kitei (22 February 2016)

Have PM'ed you!


----------

